# The Royal Terrace Pier Gravesend



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

From a booklet dated Feb. 1913


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day hugh ferguson.sm.today,08:01 re:the royal terrace pier Gravesend.thank you for posting this interesting piece of coastal history.it would be good to hear more.have a good day regards ben27


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Moved to thread, "Piloting in the Thames 50 years ago".


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day hugh ferguson.sm.today.02:32.re:congratulation on your 50th.have a good day.regards ben27


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

50th a few years ago now I suspect, like the rest of us.


----------

